# still searching for a breeder



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

i thought id modify an old post my version of internet recycling =p

i found one breeder tiny feet.

and im getting 2 males from her

1 black hairless buck
1. fawn rex buck

i wanted to see if there was another breeder around me (not a rescue, we only have one rescue and i dont like the rats there!)

i thought i might get another buck or a pair of does (i have two cages)

rex or hairless or standard husky


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: im searching for a breeder in my area plz help*

Have you looked on petfinder? - http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...=&preview=&animal=Small&Furry&preview=&zip=TX Might be worth checking there if you're open to rescuing rats.

There are some breeders in TX here too, if you haven't already looked there. They might be nowhere near you though - I have no idea with being in the UK myself lol.

I've heard that forums such as Goosemoose and The Rat Shak tend to have rats looking for homes in various areas too, so it might worth checking those out.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: im searching for a breeder in my area plz help*

I think Tiny Feet shut down? I had heard something like that somewhere.


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: im searching for a breeder in my area plz help*

no the lady from tiny feet hasnt shut down she just called me. she just doesnt have a phone number on the site.

as for the rescue none are near me from what ive seen and a lot of the rescues dont want you to have other animals like dogs. (i have a dog) and they want you to be over 21 im 19 and a college student living in my own place (77 acres)


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

i thought id modify an old post my version of internet recycling =p

i found one breeder tiny feet.

and im getting 2 males from her

1 black hairless buck
1. fawn rex buck

i wanted to see if there was another breeder around me (not a rescue, we only have one rescue and i dont like the rats there!)

i thought i might get another buck or a pair of does (i have two cages)

rex or hairless or standard husky


----------

